# Smallmouth bass in lower Abrams Creek?



## ripplerider

Lately I've been getting very interested in catching smallmouth bass, preferably on moving water. The Little Tennessee is on my radar as is the Nantahala below Wesser falls. Abrams creek is supposed to have a lot of smallies in it's lower reaches. Anyone ever fished here? I have N.C. fishing licenses which I understand are good for all streams in the Smokies right? Abrams is in Tennessee dont want to get a ticket. Anyone have any more suggestions? P.M. me if you want.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've never fished its lower reaches, but you are correct about an NC license being good anywhere in the park.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yes, lower Abrams has smallmouth, and a NC license is good as long as you're in the park. It's a good hike down there, though, (the smallmouth are below Abrams Falls,)and there are a lot of other places with better populations of smallmouth that are a lot easier to get to. With all the fly fishing for trout that goes on here, river smallmouth seem to get ignored sometimes, but they are one of my favorite fish to catch. River smallies don't get as big as the ones in the lakes, but it doesn't take a big one to bend a fly rod and put up a good fight. And in most rivers, you can catch small ones one after another.

Almost any sizable creek or river in western NC has some smallmouth in it, including the lower reaches of most trout streams. The Little T, Tuckaseegee, French Broad, and Pigeon are all good smallmouth rivers. For numbers, it's really hard to beat the French Broad below Asheville. And you might tie into a musky, to boot. 

In the GSMNP, besides Abrams, the lower Little River and Oconoluftee have smallmouth too, as do the lower ends of Cataloochee, Hazel, Eagle, and most of the other bigger streams. But they are scattered among the trout, and aren't always easy to get to. The rivers listed above are better options.

Most of the river smallmouth run from 7"=8" up to a foot long and a pound or two with an occasional 3-pounder or bigger. The big ones are few and far between though, and you will catch a ton of the dinks. Here is a typical solid river smallmouth at the upper end of the common size range:



3smallie3 by Yaller Hammer, on Flickr


----------



## ripplerider

I was planning on coming in from the campground on the lower end of the creek, off Hwy. 129. That's still part of the Park isnt it? It would be a long hike from Cades Cove but the lower campground should be ground zero for smallmouth fishing. I've just always wanted to check that country out. I've been told by a ranger that the campground doesnt  get a whole lot of pressure, at least by touristy folks. She said it's mostly used by locals.


----------



## ripplerider

Years ago I caught a 19' smallie out of the upper Toccoa river that had to be pushing 3 lbs. I thought I had on a 5 lb. brown at first. I 've never forgotten that struggle on 4 lb. test line.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ripplerider said:


> Years ago I caught a 19' smallie out of the upper Toccoa river that had to be pushing 3 lbs. I thought I had on a 5 lb. brown at first. I 've never forgotten that struggle on 4 lb. test line.



That is a trophy river smallmouth.


----------



## ripplerider

Oops, change that to 19". It's been a long day.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

I use to do real good on Hiawasee River caught a 4lb and 3.5lb out of the same hole one day.


----------



## lampern

One thing about Abrams Creek is they drained Chilhowee Lake for a few years to work on the dam.

Its just now being filled back up. Abrams Creek flows into Chilhowee.

Many fish from the lake might have taken refuge in the creek.


----------



## whitetailfreak

My dad caught a 3 pounder on Hazel Creek about 20 yrs ago. He caught it at "the sawdust pile" which is several miles from the mouth.


----------

